# Dragon Age:Origins



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Not a bad game tho some of the sword designs suck im going to get the expansion pack soon. what are your opinions on the game.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

I love killing the dragons because they're pathetic and think they're all big and tough. 

Also, expansion pack isn't worth the 40 dollars.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 18, 2010)

The expansion pack almost made me cry with disappointment.

_Adored_ the main game.  Awakening almost ruined it for me.  Because it was just that bad.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

The game was kick-ass, I loved the tactical aspect of it, it makes me think, especially on the higher difficulties.

I had gay sex on it too, damn elf-assassin.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 18, 2010)

I enjoyed the game.  
I just started the expansion pack my self.  Been good so far.  I imported my old char from orignal game.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

you can import hmm well i cant wait till i get the expansion


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 18, 2010)

I would take the slayer path in the Nature of the Beast, but goddammit I need that infinite elfroot vendor.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 18, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> Not a bad game tho some of the sword designs suck im going to get the expansion pack soon. what are your opinions on the game.


 
It sucks.  Next question?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 18, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> you can import hmm well i cant wait till i get the expansion


 
Ya at the lvl there at too. If you start a new char in expansion it starts at lvl 18.

Also I havent tryed it yet, you can buy a book at a shop. There was 99 in stock there.
It alows you to reset all skills and spend them all over again. You still keep current lvl.

I imported a finished game char, but looks like I could pick any save file.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Ya at the lvl there at too. If you start a new char in expansion it starts at lvl 18.
> 
> Also I havent tryed it yet, you can buy a book at a shop. There was 99 in stock there.
> It alows you to reset all skills and spend them all over again. You still keep current lvl.
> ...


hmm i have a cleared warrior file that has the greatsword Yusaris at lvl 21 its one of my best files im going to use him when i get the expansion


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 18, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> hmm i have a cleared warrior file that has the greatsword Yusaris at lvl 21 its one of my best files im going to use him when i get the expansion


 
Only bad thing was 99% of items didnt carry over. Maybe cause it was I sacrificed my self i the orignal game.
I havent tested loading other files yet.
I do remember having one good sword that carried over. Had all the runes in it too i belive.


----------



## Skittle (Jun 18, 2010)

Nylak said:


> The expansion pack almost made me cry with disappointment.
> 
> _Adored_ the main game.  Awakening almost ruined it for me.  Because it was just that bad.


The expansion is terribad. I pre-ordered it and was OMGSOEXCIIIIIITED! ....I wanted to slit my wrists with how bad it was.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 18, 2010)

skittle said:


> The expansion is terribad. I pre-ordered it and was OMGSOEXCIIIIIITED! ....I wanted to slit my wrists with how bad it was.



And when you pre-ordered they were like OMGFREEFORTYBUCKS.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Only bad thing was 99% of items didnt carry over. Maybe cause it was I sacrificed my self i the orignal game.
> I havent tested loading other files yet.
> I do remember having one good sword that carried over. Had all the runes in it too i belive.


 i made the dark pact with morrigan so my guy is still alive


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 18, 2010)

My character sheet:

Human Rouge; Noble origin
Assassin and Duelist specializations
Dual Weapon user

Equipment:
The Rose's Thorn; Dragonbone dagger, expert and grandmaster paralyze enchantments
Thorn of the Dead Gods; Silverite dagger
Shadow of the Empire; Drakeskin light armor

2/5 blight quests finished, so I'm not done yet.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2010)

You'd have to be a complete idiot to side with the Templars. 

Doing so, you lose the best healer in the game and would have to either make Morrigan the new healer or make yourself the healer. 

The Expansion pack...didn't exactly ruin it for me. I just thought it'd be a bunch of new quests and a different campaign. The only thing I didn't like was that the whole being unable to talk to your allies and have in-depth conversations everywhere. Kinda interesting how you gain levels like MAD in Awakening. I'm meanwhile saying "...you just *know* if the Darkspawn didn't have any form of development sooner or later everyone would complain that they're all shallow characters".


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

i prefer the rouges because you can pick the locks on doors and chests but heres my file

Human:Warrior:Noble
the greatsword Yusaris
DragonBone Plate armor

the armor was kinda hard to get yusaris is pretty easy


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a dwarf rogue, but I'm pretty much pimping her out because she managed to get the specializations at level 7, whereas my first character, a mage, didn't get Arcane Warrior until around level 8 or 9. (2nd file syndrome) 

Also all my characters are female. Just because I can, and I thought it was funny that Alistair had his own Harem when the party was myself, Alistair, Leliana, and Wynne.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

has anyone completed morrigans qwest to kill her mother


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> has anyone completed morrigans qwest to kill her mother


 Yes.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> has anyone completed morrigans qwest to kill her mother


 
I remembered that, never did it... I was like

"Ahahahahaha.... HOLY JESUS SHES A DRAGON!" Death 24 seconds later...


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> I remembered that, never did it... I was like
> 
> "Ahahahahaha.... HOLY JESUS SHES A DRAGON!" Death 24 seconds later...


 ouch my mabari hound finished her off the first time cause he was the only party member left alive.  so did anyone else find the greatsword yusaris


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> ouch my mabari hound finished her off the first time cause he was the only party member left alive.  so did anyone else find the greatsword yusaris


 Yes. 

I had sten use it.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

you ever get stens qwest to find his sword


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

Nope. I ignored sten.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Nope. I ignored sten.


yea sten does suck. so whos your favorite character in the game mines alistair


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

my favorite character in the game is the dog i dont use him much though because he cant wear normal armor oh wait i take that back my favorite character is shale


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

i dont have xbox live yet im moving to a new house so that might change soon. i dont know about shale i do know that hes a golem tho right is he strong


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 18, 2010)

i have playstation network yes shale is a very strong golem. although golems dont have genders so you cant really call shale a he because he might not be a he


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> i have playstation network yes shale is a very strong golem. although golems dont have genders so you cant really call shale a he because he might not be a he


 ah i see


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 18, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> has anyone completed morrigans qwest to kill her mother


Is it even worth actually killing her since the outcome is the same?
 I suppose it's challenge worthy.


DragonLover17 said:


> so did anyone else find the greatsword yusaris


 The Watchguard of the Reaching reward? Yes. I almost wanted to invoke the rite of annulment when the other mages wouldn't refrain from accidentally killing us with Fireball.


DragonLover17 said:


> you ever get stens qwest to find his sword


 Yes, but the silverite Yusaris is better compared to a steel greatsword.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is it even worth actually killing her since the outcome is the same?
> I suppose it's challenge worthy.
> 
> The Watchguard of the Reaching reward? Yes. I almost wanted to invoke the rite of annulment when the other mages wouldn't refrain from accidentally killing us with Fireball.
> ...


 true the first time i got it i was a rouge so i had alistair use it i already had him useing the chasind flatblade so he had the skills to use it.

has anyone mastered dual weapons and i mean every single skill for dual weapons not the specializations.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

I had dual weapons mastered. I loved it.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 19, 2010)

i like having two full sized swords as a rogue thats all i concentrate on


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

Alistair for the win!!  I loved him!! Dragon Age is so awesome.  <333


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> i like having two full sized swords as a rogue thats all i concentrate on


 I felt like a badass in Awakening because my character had two gigantic axes as his weapons.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 19, 2010)

Game was great. I really have nothing else to say about that. Not sure if I am going to get the expansion, 40 dollars is pretty steep. 

And Alistair was hands down my favorite character in the game. He was like anti-sten and because I hated sten with a passion that worked out.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 19, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Game was great. I really have nothing else to say about that. Not sure if I am going to get the expansion, 40 dollars is pretty steep.
> 
> And Alistair was hands down my favorite character in the game. He was like anti-sten and because I hated sten with a passion that worked out.


if you have a gamestop nearby you can get a used copy for $27.99 at least thats what it says on their site


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Game was great. I really have nothing else to say about that. Not sure if I am going to get the expansion, 40 dollars is pretty steep.
> 
> And Alistair was hands down my favorite character in the game. He was like anti-sten and because I hated sten with a passion that worked out.


 It's not worth the forty dollars, in my opinion. You should look for a used disc. 


DragonLover17 said:


> if you have a gamestop nearby you can get a used copy for $27.99 at least thats what it says on their site


 That's surprisingly cheap for a 40 dollar game. I traded my expansion pack in for like 23 dollars the other day.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 19, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> if you have a gamestop nearby you can get a used copy for $27.99 at least thats what it says on their site


 Yes I suppose, but the real question is does my character get necro'ed when I start the new quest? I heard somewhere he did. Because the thing is, I don't want to play some random schmuck, I want my dude. But he is pushing daises so I never really gave the expansion much thought.





Jashwa said:


> It's not worth the forty dollars, in my opinion.  You should look for a used disc.


Yeah if I get it, that is the route I am going to take.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Yes I suppose, but the real question is does my character get necro'ed when I start the new quest? I heard somewhere he did. Because the thing is, I don't want to play some random schmuck, I want my dude. But he is pushing daises so I never really gave the expansion much thought.


 If you want your character necro'd, then you can bring him back.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 19, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Yes I suppose, but the real question is does my character get necro'ed when I start the new quest? I heard somewhere he did. Because the thing is, I don't want to play some random schmuck, I want my dude. But he is pushing daises so I never really gave the expansion much thought.Yeah if I get it, that is the route I am going to take.



so you never did the deal with morrigan my guy is still active cause i did the deal with her.i think you make a new character or import just like mass effect 2 does


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 19, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> so you never did the deal with morrigan my guy is still active cause i did the deal with her.


 Do0d, uber bad vibes. Totally going to bite you in the ass in DA:2. Of course I didn't. 

But the fact that I can bring back my character pleases me and if I can find this expansion for a reasonable price I will get it.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 19, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Do0d, uber bad vibes. Totally going to bite you in the ass in DA:2. Of course I didn't.
> 
> But the fact that I can bring back my character pleases me and if I can find this expansion for a reasonable price I will get it.


i only have $3 right now it sucks i bought splinter cell conviction i should have got the expansion instead


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 19, 2010)

Is there any epilogue choices that carryover to Dragon Age 2 or is there any information about the matter?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2010)

I actually did the ritual with Morrigan...of course, keep in mind, my character is female so I had to persuade Logain into doing it. 


I wonder if Dragon Age 2 might actually be about the child...That is a nice way to continue off. Maybe Morrigan went somewhere else than Ferelden, aka "Land of the Western RPG-D&D-LOTR-Inspired-Cliches". (Yes they do some original things or subvert a few...but nearly everything else is there. The Human Noble origin is even that way on *purpose*.)


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 19, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I would take the slayer path in the Nature of the Beast, but goddammit I need that infinite elfroot vendor.



That was the only reason I didn't kill the elves with my "evil" file.



Digitalpotato said:


> Ferelden, aka "Land of the Western RPG-D&D-LOTR-Inspired-Cliches". (Yes they do some original things or subvert a few...but nearly everything else is there. The Human Noble origin is even that way on *purpose*.)


 
When I saw the beardless dwarves I was like


----------



## Stray Cat (Jun 19, 2010)

Iâ€™m not sure how I feel about Dragon Age.  Combat was more interesting than most RPG games out there, and didnâ€™t seem to have the Baldurâ€™s gate problem of becoming trivialy easy when you know what youâ€™re doing.  Unfortunately, like Baldurâ€™s gate the warriors and thieves still donâ€™t have a lot of combat options, making you have to play as a mage if you donâ€™t want your main character to be completely overshadowed by Morrigan.  Many abilities in the game were worthless, especially in the archer tree, and didnâ€™t differentiate characters much.
My biggest pet peeve was the story and world design though.  It felt like the designers were looking for every way to make the game â€œdarkâ€ just for its own sake, ironically making the whole story almost cartoonish and ridiculous.
â€œIs it even worth actually killing her since the outcome is the same?
I suppose it's challenge worthy.â€
You get a great robe that only Morrigan can use if you off her mother.  Otherwise I donâ€™t think much happens.
And one more thingâ€¦
â€œHuman Rouge; Noble origin
Assassin and Duelist specializations
Dual Weapon userâ€
You didnâ€™t take ranger!?  Turn in your furry card!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 19, 2010)

Stray Cat said:


> You get a great robe that only Morrigan can use if you off her mother.  Otherwise I donâ€™t think much happens.


You get the robe even if Flemeth lives.



> You didnâ€™t take ranger!?  Turn in your furry card!


As for mages, I'll take blood magic over shapeshifting any day.


----------



## Stray Cat (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, at least ranger is good.  Shapeshifter...not so much.  I took it with my mage and ended up not using it at all.  Power wise every mage should be spirit healer/blood mage, which doesn't make any sense as a combination style wise.
Oddly I don't remember getting the robe when I didn't kill Flemeth.  Then again I just did it briefly and reloaded to see what happened, so I probably didn't notice.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 19, 2010)

Stray Cat said:


> Well, at least ranger is good. Shapeshifter...not so much. I took it with my mage and ended up not using it at all. Power wise every mage should be spirit healer/blood mage, which doesn't make any sense as a combination style wise.
> Oddly I don't remember getting the robe when I didn't kill Flemeth. Then again I just did it briefly and reloaded to see what happened, so I probably didn't notice.


the robes name is Robes of possetion


----------



## Skittle (Jun 19, 2010)

Am I the only one who hated Alister? He was a whiny cunt bitch. I avoided him whenever I could. Plus, he was mean to my dog. Mabari are the shit man... Fucker took down Flemeth after everyone died.

Also, Leilana. Umph.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 19, 2010)

When I checked, Shapeshifter was broken. Mostly because
a) Mages are a lot more flexible than Shapeshifters are in the first place. When you're shifted, you can only do so much things - whereas mages can heal, nuke, tank, crowd control...gee, guess who wins? (Shapeshifters are too situational)
b) They were bugged. Shapeshifters are supposed to use the Magic stat for attacking. Instead, for some reason, they used their strength stat. I don't know if this was fixed or not.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

I honestly wasn't all that impressed with Dragon Age: Origins.

And when they charge the same amount for the expansion at local stores, an expansion notoriously short and awful, it makes me cringe to have even bought the game.

The DLC is bullshit, and they should feel bad.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 19, 2010)

Dragon Age was soo good.  But I think I'm retarded when it comes to that game.  I literally found it impossible to finish (on normal difficulty).  I play games a _lot_, and was discouraged when I died sooo much.  Hahaha.  ;(.


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jun 19, 2010)

Working through the main story. Have to get the dwarves then deal with the landsmeet. I've had fun with it. I agree the shapeshifter abilities kind of suck. I was excited to level Morrigan's shapeshifting all the way up only to be disappointed.

Think my characters are level 15s. Would like to find a way to teach my main character ranger abilities, but I haven't ran across a ranger or book.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 19, 2010)

skittle said:


> Am I the only one who hated Alister? He was a whiny cunt bitch. I avoided him whenever I could. Plus, he was mean to my dog. Mabari are the shit man... Fucker took down Flemeth after everyone died.


 I'm with you, skittle. Fuck Alister and his high horse. He ragequit when I got Loghain in my party and I laughed.

In the expansion pack, my favorite character is the one mage guy that starts with an A. He looooooves the kitty that I found and gave to him. Ser Pounce A Lot.

D'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Stray Cat (Jun 19, 2010)

The dwarf merchant in your main camp sells the ranger book.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 19, 2010)

skittle said:


> Am I the only one who hated Alister? He was a whiny cunt bitch. I avoided him whenever I could. Plus, he was mean to my dog. Mabari are the shit man... Fucker took down Flemeth after everyone died.
> 
> Also, Leilana. Umph.


 
Morrigan was bitchy to the dog too IIRC.

Also, the game's notion of good choice/evil choice is downright fucking retarded at times.  The dialog options sucked.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 19, 2010)

DragonFoxDemon said:


> Working through the main story. Have to get the dwarves then deal with the landsmeet. I've had fun with it. I agree the shapeshifter abilities kind of suck. I was excited to level Morrigan's shapeshifting all the way up only to be disappointed.
> 
> Think my characters are level 15s. Would like to find a way to teach my main character ranger abilities, but I haven't ran across a ranger or book.


i cant remeber how i got the ranger specialization but i think i got it as a book in denirim or orzammar i just bought all the books i could get.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jun 19, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Morrigan was bitchy to the dog too IIRC.
> 
> Also, the game's notion of good choice/evil choice is downright fucking retarded at times.  The dialog options sucked.



Yep. I got tired of telling everybody what they wanted to hear.

Fucking tools.


----------



## Skittle (Jun 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm with you, skittle. Fuck Alister and his high horse. He ragequit when I got Loghain in my party and I laughed.
> 
> In the expansion pack, my favorite character is the one mage guy that starts with an A. He looooooves the kitty that I found and gave to him. Ser Pounce A Lot.
> 
> D'AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


 HAhaha. The so painfully gay man who kept hitting on that one elf? I was like: Stop it. You are a fuckin' FAG.

I pissed my pants too when Alister ragequit. I was like: THANK GOD!


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 20, 2010)

Dear god, Zevran annoyed me to no end. His character seemed so forced and so stereotypical, I eventually stopped using him in my party and talking to him altogether. Morrigan is easily the most memorable character (of course she is  though, I mean she's only featured on the intro art), and I actually  enjoyed Allistair's wit. I have to say though, I was seriously  disappointed when I saw Leilana. She looks nothing like she does in the  trailer.

I actually enjoyed DA:O at first. But I still haven't finished my first playthrough, so meh, I dunno. I'm personally hoping the next game in the series becomes something amazing.


----------



## Skittle (Jun 20, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> Dear god, Zevran annoyed me to no end. His character seemed so forced and so stereotypical, I eventually stopped using him in my party and talking to him altogether. Morrigan is easily the most memorable character (of course she is  though, I mean she's only featured on the intro art), and I actually  enjoyed Allistair's wit. I have to say though, I was seriously  disappointed when I saw Leilana. She looks nothing like she does in the  trailer.
> 
> I actually enjoyed DA:O at first. But I still haven't finished my first playthrough, so meh, I dunno. I'm personally hoping the next game in the series becomes something amazing.


She looks better IMHO. Red heads NGGGGGGGGGGGH!


----------



## Nollix (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, it's a good game and really plays like an old school WRPG. Hard mode is the only way to play.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 21, 2010)

skittle said:


> She looks better IMHO. Red heads NGGGGGGGGGGGH!


 
It's not just her hair color though. Surely you agree her hairstyle was better in the trailer at least? Plus her default clothing... just another chantry sister.

But I guess pretty much everyone gets her in more combat suitable attire right away anyway.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 21, 2010)

Kaine Wuff said:


> It's not just her hair color though. Surely you agree her hairstyle was better in the trailer at least? Plus her default clothing... just another chantry sister.
> 
> But I guess pretty much everyone gets her in more combat suitable attire right away anyway.



unless im playing a rogue and i dont need her i always get her in armor. you have to admit she is kinda cute.


----------



## Skittle (Jun 22, 2010)

She is hot. Pfffft. End of story.


----------



## The 4th gate (Jun 22, 2010)

I hate Dragon age origins gameplay but it has a great story. 7/10


----------

